# 37, out of shape and looking to join up (res)...



## Gary D. in SK (2 Mar 2009)

OK that kills off all illusions here and puts it straight up front.  I have been doing plenty of research, spoke with my recruiter, been to the Armory and will first meet with him there on Wednesday where I will ask him this as well, but I'm asking here for more than one opinion.  Fact is, as the tile implies, I'm 37, male, 6'1", 238 lbs and out of shape.  Although I do work in the trades and am moderately active, have reasonably good strength in most muscle groups.  I just lack the cardio and stamina.  I AM starting to work out NOW.  So here's the question:

Should I wait to submit my application until I am comfortable with my fitness level that I will be able to easily pass the PT, or should I submit my application now, and continue working out while the security check, etc. get processed with the intention of being able to reach my goals by the time I have to do my PT (currently I can meet the requirements for sit-ups and push-ups, but 2.4k is @ 16min).  Opinions?  I would like to get enrolled ASAP obviously. 

Gary


----------



## BradCon (2 Mar 2009)

I'm an applicant myself, but judging by how the wheels turn around CF, and if your serious about working it up, I'd say apply now.
Just be sure to jog every other day, and do your push ups and sit ups while you're waiting.

B


----------



## psychedelics07 (3 Mar 2009)

I didn't start working on my cardio until I applied.  It takes a while (in most cases) for the entire process, and should give you enough time to see enough improvement if you keep at it.  This all depends on if you have enough free time to run often enough.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (3 Mar 2009)

YES, apply now, by the time they get around to enrolling you, you should be able to run marathons if you keep at your physical training.  The application process takes forever.  If you wait to apply until you are in shape,  you are just setting yourself up for yet another wait afterwards.  Apply now!


----------



## Gary D. in SK (3 Mar 2009)

Thanks for your input guys.  We all have free time, it just what we decide is important and how we use it.  If I honestly and truly didn't have any free time to commit to training before hand, then I wouldn't have time for the reserves.  It seems apparent a commitment to the reserves doesn't just start at time of enrollment.


----------



## TheGreyMan (7 Mar 2009)

You've probably gotten all the information you need from other replies and other threads in this forum but I thought I'd toss in my .02 as a guy who was in a similar situation. 30, male, 6'3", and 250lbs.

1) START NOW!! I started training as soon as I decided to join the reserves so had over a year of training before I even got in. Sadly it wasn't enough for me to be prepared and I ended up in the hospital just trying to keep up with the others on a 3km run. At the time I figured I had all the time in the world. Ran maybe 3 days a week. I just shake my head looking back at myself then. Even though work was what caused me to have to leave the reserves I wonder what effect collapsing on the run had on my decision and I feel the embarrassment and humiliation of that event keenly.

2) PUSH YOURSELF - I look back at how I patted myself on the back on being able to run for 40 minutes straight and completely overlooked that I was running at a slower pace then I should be. When going for a run with the other recruits and finding myself completely out of breath at the halfway mark I realized just how easy I'd been on myself. If you have a friend who can train with you I'm sure the competitive environment will help you push yourself more then you would solo.

3) THE CF ARE GREAT - Even with the hospital visit and subsequent cardiac tests, those in the Canadian Forces were absolutely supportive of me and were willing to do whatever they needed to do to help me succeed. Members made themselves available to me to go for warm up runs before training, suggesting running and breathing strategies. Basically, if you are dedicated to joining the CF you'll find the CF even more dedicated to helping you. If you haven't reached you're goal by the time you are recruited then all is not lost

Though I'm out now I still wish to fulfill my dream of being in the reserves. While I don't know when I'll be able to apply again I'm more focused and dedicated now to getting in shape for when the opportunity arises. Don't slack off like I did as you will regret letting yourself and the CF down for years to come.


----------



## Antoine (7 Mar 2009)

Hi Gary,

I'am over 30 years old, and I'am in the enrolment process. As soon as you find time for training, it will be already time dedicated for your reserve job in near future. Go for it, apply now. 

I like this English expression, 'I throw my  :2c: here' (is it wright?  :nod 

Going back to regular 'healthy' training can't hurt even if you don't get in, at least you'll be in good shape! 

Anyway, you know all about it, I'am just giving some moral support here.

Cheers !


----------



## Gary D. in SK (10 Mar 2009)

Thanks everyone.  My application went in Monday, as my recruiter tells me they are doing a reg. forces drive right now and they won't get the reserve app.s in until the end of the month, so I should be expecting early April for my PT.  Not a problem, I should be able to get in good enough shape for the PT by then.


----------



## BradCon (10 Mar 2009)

Good for you and congrats.
 :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## ltmaverick25 (11 Mar 2009)

Good work.  Give it your all and you wont be disapointed.  Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## xxmixkexx (26 Mar 2009)

Your body weight is not that big of a deal. I am 6'2, 250 lbs and I can pass all of the tests fine, i also have a normal heart rate. If you have a lot of muscle you will weigh a ton more. I can keep up running with my 150 lbs friends fine and even beat a few.


----------

